# WMP.dll Windows Media Player Issue



## afdanistan (Mar 5, 2007)

When I try to open Windows Media Player, I get the following error message:
"The file wmp.dll has a version number of 10.0.0.4036 where 10.0.0.3646 was expected. Windows Media Player is not installed properly and must be reinstalled. Do you want to install the Player from the Microsoft Website? Yes/No"

But reinstalling it does NOTHING. I've been trying to figure this out because a) I want the program to work, and b) I think it not working is affecting other programs such as my video converter that came with my Creative Zen, because that won't convert now and I tried reinstalling the converter but it did no good. So I don't know what to do about Windows Media Player. Its like its stuck on my computer and refuses to work. Please help.
I'm running on windows XP


----------



## shallow (Jul 22, 2007)

I have the same problem if that makes you feel any better. Just use Quicktime for now. I'll see if find any solutions(hopefully vice-versa).


----------



## shallow (Jul 22, 2007)

Problem Solved!-Just delete the update that came with the new media player version. I got this off another website but it worked. If this doesn't work,I don't know what else to say.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

What changes have you made before this problem occur?


----------



## afdanistan (Mar 5, 2007)

hey thanks. I got a new computer recently anyway so I'm not too worried about it. But I'm glad to see that you solved the issue.


----------



## onyxx (Sep 2, 2007)

:up: 

Thanks!


----------

